# 22's on a 96 Impala



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

what size tires do u need to run in know they r small but what size?


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 14 2006, 01:15 AM~5771069
> *what size tires do u need to run in know they r small but what size?
> *


275/35 maybe?


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

265/35/22 or 255/35/22


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

huh? what you mean "you need to run in know..."
your lack of punctuation lost me. 

But the 2 sizes above work. or 255/30


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

opps it was i know not in know


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee™_@Jul 14 2006, 11:56 AM~5773416
> *huh? what you mean "you need to run in know..."
> your lack of punctuation lost me.
> 
> ...


255/30


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER (Sep 3, 2003)

285 30 22 for the back to get the wide stance. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

255 30 22 i have a 96 impala tucking 2's


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

rolls 24s with a 25 series p-zero


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

265/35/22
255/30/22


----------



## 214Texas (Nov 10, 2005)

Stock height= 265/35/22 (will rub on some bumps)

Dropped= 285/30/22 (will rub on some bumps and when doing a full lock turn)

Slammed= 265/30/22 or 255/30/22 will not run on bumps or on full lock turns

24's= 275/25/24 or 255/30/24


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 214Texas_@Jul 18 2006, 01:46 PM~5796535
> *Stock height=  265/35/22  (will rub on some bumps)
> 
> Dropped= 285/30/22 (will rub on some bumps and when doing a full lock turn)
> ...


Would this all work for a 93 fleetwood as well?


----------



## 214Texas (Nov 10, 2005)

Dont see why it wouldnt....only issue you would have is if you had a weird offset or a 10" or more wide rim it will hit tha skirts in tha rear. They would have to be trimmed down if so.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 214Texas_@Jul 18 2006, 08:47 PM~5799457
> *Dont see why it wouldnt....only issue you would have is if you had a weird offset or a 10" or more wide rim it will hit tha skirts in tha rear.  They would have to be trimmed down if so.
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 214Texas_@Jul 18 2006, 12:46 PM~5796535
> *Stock height=  265/35/22  (will rub on some bumps)
> 
> Dropped= 285/30/22 (will rub on some bumps and when doing a full lock turn)
> ...


so if i run like a 1" drop in the front and a 1.2 inch drop in the rear i can run a 285/30/22 and it should clear fine?


----------



## Jimmy Crack (Feb 7, 2004)

I put on the extended trailing arms to make rear wheels sit perfectly centered in the wheel wells too. The stock set up made the rear wheels look like they sat too far forward...


----------



## 214Texas (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 15 2007, 07:54 PM~6995517
> *so if i run like a 1" drop in the front and a 1.2 inch drop in the rear i can run a 285/30/22 and it should clear fine?
> *




Yes...My parter is dropped with Eibach's on 265/35/22 and rubs very little except with a car load fukk of people. 

However each car is gonna be different.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy Crack_@Jan 15 2007, 06:53 PM~6996473
> *I put on the extended trailing arms to make rear wheels sit perfectly centered in the wheel wells too. The stock set up made the rear wheels look like they sat too far forward...
> *


did you have to do any other mods when u installed the trailing arms?


----------



## 214Texas (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 16 2007, 02:15 AM~6998822
> *did you have to do any other mods when u installed the trailing arms?
> *



Yea some cars you have to get a longer drive shaft some you dont. Some you have to extended the 5th brake line over the diff as well. B-bodies are different from car to car. What rubs on one may not rub on another. 

Some of them have lop sided rear axles some are straight. But all of them (94-96) are not centered in the wheel wells.


Here is my partners car lowered with Eibach's on 265/35/22 tires:




















Here is another partner of mine that has Vogtland 2" drop springs and had 265/35/22 tires. He just switched up to 22x9 and 22x10.5 Asanti's tho.




















This is another cat in my club with Hotchkis and 265/35/22




















My partner from FLA slammed on Sprints Springs 3" up front (cut springs) and 3" in the rear: 285/30/22 in rear 255/30/22 in front

Take note that he does have extended trailing arms and longer drive shaft and it still is not perfectly centered in the pic below.















































Hope that helps some


----------

